# Wels Verbreitung in der Weser



## Käptn Nemo (13. August 2007)

Mich würde mal interessieren wo in der Weser reele Chancen bestehen einen Wels zu fangen.
Wäre außerdem interessant zu erfahren wie sich das Verbreitungsgebiet verändert hat, also ob der Wels auf dem aufsteigendem Ast ist oder der Bestand rückläufig ist.
Beim Rapfen weiß ich das der Bestand regelrecht explodiert und er auf dem vormarsch in die Oberweser ist.


Dann mach ich mal den Anfang in der Weser bei Bodenwerder scheint es bis jetzt keine keine Fänge zu geben, diese Aussage machte zumindest der Gewässerwart des dortigen Angelvereins(Pegesdorf).
Wie sieht es anders wo and er Weser aus?


----------



## Käptn Nemo (15. August 2007)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*

Hat den keiner Infos über die Verbreitung der Welse in der Weser?!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. August 2007)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*



Käptn Nemo schrieb:


> Hat den keiner Infos über die Verbreitung der Welse in der Weser?!


Was würde wohl passieren, wenn jemand schreiben würde: Da hinter DER Brücke gibt es richtig viele dicke Welse?
Volksfest und Massengeschubse hinter DER Brücke ?


----------



## andreas0815 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*

*Hallo,*

das Welsangel hat warscheinlich seine eigenen Gesetze;+,denn es heist auch bei uns in der Donau Niederbayern oder am Main bei Nordheim gebe es zur genüge Welse die auch unbedingt gefangen werden müssen! |kopfkrat (Info bei der Kartenausgabe in Sommerach für den Main)

|muahah:
:::::::::::Aber Fehlanzeige seid gut drei Wochen::::::::::::#d

-----------versuche ich auf Wels zuangeln aber leider ohne Erfolg-----------:v



*„Jeden Morgen wacht im Wald ein Hase auf.*
_*Er weiß, dass er schneller rennen muss als der Fuchs, um zu überleben.*_
_*Jeden morgen wacht im Wald ein Fuchs auf.*_
_*Er weiß, dass er schneller als der Hase rennen muss, um nicht zu verhungern.*_
_*Egal ob du Fuchs oder Hase bist - wenn die Sonne aufgeht, lauf um dein Leben.“*_

*#::s:a#::s:a#a#w|pfisch:*


____________________Gruß *Andreas*


----------



## 123 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*

Moin Moin
Ich bin zufällig auf Deinen Beitrag gestoßen.Ich befische die Weser von Hemelingen bis Dörverden. 
Hier werden beim Ansitzangeln auf Wurm oft Welse gefangen. Besonders auf dem Stück von Inschede bis Dörverden.
Große Fische sind aber selten dabei.
Ich habe beim Schleppen zufällig einen größeren gefangen .Das war wohl der Größte der hier in der Gegend gefangen wurde.Aber wie gesagt, ich war auf Hechte aus und war mit dem Boot unterwegs.
Man sieht auf dem Fischfinder öfters große Echos von Welsen und ich habe auch schon gesehen wie ein Wels vom Grund aufgestiegen ist als ich im Boot Lärm gemacht habe.Aber das war auch bei der Suche auf Zander & Barsch.
Wenn Du es vom Ufer aus probieren willst, dann suche dir Löcher auf dem Gewässerboden
( gründlich ausloten ) und benutze Montagen bei denen der Köder über dem Grund in der Strömung spielt. Unterwasserposen usw.
Also viel Erfolg. Es sind  genug Welse da. Es wir nur nicht gezielt auf sie geangelt aber mir wird des öfteren von Kunden über Fänge berichtet. Im Herbst 07 zwei Stück von 15 und 18 Pfund beim Spinnfischen.
Hier ist noch ein Link auf die sehr schöne Seite eines Bekannten wo Du über den Fang des Welses nachlesen kannst.Er ist  Karpfenangler, hat aber  den Bericht  trotzdem  eingestellt

http://www.triplecarpteam.de.vu/


----------



## Master_Bown (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*

Hallo angele zwar nicht an der Weser aber oft an der Werra. Und wir haben mittlerweile eine richtige Welsplage. Grund dafür war ein Hochwasser in einer Fischzucht nahe Meiningen (80iger Jahren), wo damals ein Großteil der Zuchtwelse in die Werra entflüchten konnte. Desswegen kann ich mir scho ganz gut vorstellen, das der Wels zumind. was Weser und Werra betrifft auf dem aufsteigendem Ast sitzt. Zumal die Fänge anderer Fische dastisch zurückgegangen ist bei uns #d.


----------



## welsstipper (8. August 2008)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*

moin moin

welse in der weser ? ja und wie war vor ein paar wochen in landesbergen und in einer nacht 3 stück zwar rekati kleine quälgeister aber gafangen ist gefangen. also ich bewgrüße jeden der hier die sch... welse rausholt. ich bin eigendlich eher selten an der weser aber wen habe ich eigendlich immer auf aal oder weißfisch brassen gefischt und ich habe dieses jahr noch nicht einen einzigen und war bestimmt schon 15 mal los aber nichts außer die ganz kleinen die nicht viel größer sind als ein tauwurm. 

ich kann dir gerne die stelle verraten aber nur wen du mir als danke schön ein stückchen abgibst ;-) will mal probieren und danch wen du alle gefangen hast mal kurz ein paar tonnen salz ins wasser gibst. damit die aale zurück kommen von dennen ich früher immer so geschwärmt habe.   :-( 

mfg 

marius


----------



## Sargblei (8. August 2008)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*



welsstipper schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> welse in der weser ? ja und wie war vor ein paar wochen in landesbergen und in einer nacht 3 stück zwar rekati kleine quälgeister aber gafangen ist gefangen. also ich bewgrüße jeden der hier die sch... welse rausholt. ich bin eigendlich eher selten an der weser aber wen habe ich eigendlich immer auf aal oder weißfisch brassen gefischt und ich habe dieses jahr noch nicht einen einzigen und war bestimmt schon 15 mal los aber nichts außer die ganz kleinen die nicht viel größer sind als ein tauwurm.
> 
> ...





Es gibt auch noch Aal hier in der Umgebung.Jedenfalls vom hörensagen.
War gestern bei uns in nem neueren Angelshop.Besitzer hatte vorher einen Shop in Hannover.Liegt ziemlich City-Zentrumsnah an der Weser.Da war vor 2 Wochen einer der hat sich ne neue Rute gekauft und Tauwürmer.wollte sich eigentlich mit nen paar Bekannten an der weser aufn Campingplatz gegenüber des Shops treffen.Die waren allerdings noch nicht da , und er wollte eigentlich dann nur die Zeit nutzen um mal kurz seine neue Rute zu testen.Er wohl über die Strasse zum Campingplatz ans wasser , an den Badestrandabschnitt.Rute reingeworfen , und keine 5 min. später zog der am hellichten Tag nen richtigen Klopper aus dem Wasser und kam paar Minuten später damit wieder in den Angelshop und meinte .... " die Rute ist gut ".... :q
Im Grunde hat er die Rute an einer Stelle reingeworfen wo eigentlich kein Mensch Angelt , wegen Camping und Badestrand.Zuviel Trubel eigentlich.Dann kamen wohl auch endlich seine Bekannten , haben im Shop noch ein paar Tauwürmer gekauft , und sind dann nach Petershagen hoch gefahren.


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. August 2008)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*

Wie sieht's bei Bremen aus? 

Hat jemand schonmal Welskontakt in der Unterweser gehabt?


ich hör immer wieder Gerüchte über die ominösen Welse hier, angebl. sollen schon einige gefangen worden sein. Ich selbst hatte noch absolut NIE einen dran beim Spinnfischen, deswegen glaube ich da nicht so recht dran. |kopfkrat


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*

ich beangel die weser von hameln aus und ich habe schön öfters bei einem aal ansitz nach wuchs waller gefangen


----------



## BERND2000 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*

Hallo, 
Welse sind wohl in den 50 Jahren in die Weser gelangt.
Minden?
Aus den 60er Jahren findet man Fangmeldungen.
Durch die hohe Salzbelastung (fast Meerwasser) konnten die Ficher sich aber nur langsam ausbreiten.
Seit aber die Wasserwerte stimmen explodiert der Bestand!
Zwischen Minden und Nienburg werden wohl einige Riesen unterwegs sein.
(Da wurden ja auch bereits Fische um 2,5m gefangen)

Unterhalb von Bremen sind die Welse aber auch schon lange unterwegs.
Auch dort müssen sie vor langer Zeit besetzt worden sein.

Im Bereich zwischen Minden und Bremen ist die gesamte Weser besiedelt.
Hatte selbst vor 22 Jahren so ein U-Boot am Haken, 0,50 Schnur hat den Fisch nicht beeindruckt.:q
Man hört einiges von Schnurbruch....
Angelt ja auch kaum einer gezielt auf Wels.
Ausprobieren...


----------



## Heidechopper (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*

Vergessen wir die Nebenflüsse nicht: in der Aller geht auch Waller! (guter Reim)
Aus dem Bereich Hademstorf hört man immer wieder von Fängen um die Metermarke. Beim Stippen auf der Buhne habe ich mehrmals winzige Wallerchen um die 10-15 cm gehakt, ein todsicheres Zeichen, das der Waller sich auch in der Aller vermehrt. Auch Rapfen sind inzwischen recht zahlreich, aber sehr scheu.

gruß
Rolf


----------



## Mr. Gingles (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*

das kann ich bestätigen, in der weser werden auch immer mehr waller gefangen. und mit den rapfen ist auch wie bei dir in der aller. viele da, aber sehr schwer sie zu überlisten. ich selber habe noch keinen waller dran bekommen, höre aber vermehrt fangmeldungen!


----------



## BERND2000 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*

Sollte es jemand im Bereich, der Pacht 4 versuchen.
:m
Achtung!
Im Schein hat der Wels ein Mindestmaß 50 cm.
Für das  Bremer Landesgebiet, sagt das Bremer Fischereirecht aber 80cm. 

Gesetze zählen mehr als Vereinsrecht.
In Bremen also 80 cm Mindestmaß, egal was ihr auf dem Schein stehen habt.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*

Nur so als Info: Der Thread ist von 2007 und der TE war das letzte mal 2008 hier angemeldet


----------



## weserwaller (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Nur so als Info: Der Thread ist von 2007 und der TE war das letzte mal 2008 hier angemeldet



Und meinst Du, jetzt darf sich darüber nicht mehr unterhalten werden


----------



## Raubfischzahn (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Und meinst Du, jetzt darf sich darüber nicht mehr unterhalten werden



Mal genau LESEN, da steht am Anfang des Satzes: Nur so als Info....


----------



## weserwaller (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Nur so als Info....



Völlig überflüssig....... #h


----------



## Raubfischzahn (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*

Ich habe das extra davor geschrieben, damit solche Kommentare aus bleiben...aber nun gut....


----------



## weserwaller (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*

Zum Thema

Ersten Welskontakt hatte ich vor ca. 15 Jahren in der Weser der Fisch maß etwas um die 100cm.

In den darauf folgenden Jahren hatte ich immer wieder beim Spinfischen Kontakt mit Welsen, was mich dazu gebracht hat seit 2003 intensiv auf Welse in der Weser zu fischen. 

Wie im Thread bereits erwähnt, kann ich nur bestätigen, dass die besten Chancen einen Wels an den Haken zu bekommen in der Mittelweser bestehen.

Besatzmaßnahmen würden durchgeführt, jedoch dürfte der größte Teil der Fische durch "Schwarzbesatz" bzw. durch Austausch mit Gewässern welche im Überschwemmungsbereich der Weser liegen eingebracht worden sein.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*

Nach mündlicher Aussage sollten einige Welse 1956? in einen See, wegen Hochwasser gelangten sie aber in die Weser.
Mitte der 60er tauchten dann Mindestmaße für Wels in der Weser unterhalb Mindens auf.
Das wird sicherlich nicht ohne Grund geschehen sein!

Auf jeden Fall sollten Sie mitlerweile sehr, sehr groß sein!
Zwischen Bremen und Intschede, noch immer etwas ungewöhnliches als Fang.
Oberhalb Intschedes häufiger. (auch Aller)
Richtung Minden nicht selten.  

Da kommen sicher aber noch weitere Besatzfische, an anderen Stellen hinzu.

Pacht 4 hat die Schonzeit beim Wels ab 2011 gestrichen!
Also Welse über 50cm, beim Angeln auf Wurm gefangen können das ganze Jahr entnommen werden.
Spinnfischen, und das Angeln mit Köderfischen aber erst ab 01.06 wegen der Raubfischschonzeit!
#h
Ja, hatte ich gelesen!
Aber warum nicht weiter machen, Intresse scheint es ja zu geben.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sollten Sie mitlerweile sehr, sehr groß sein!




Mitunter!

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/leserr...ng-geangelt/riesen-wels-misst-2-58-meter.html


----------



## carphunter xd (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*

Laut der blinker ist der Rekord wels auch aus der weser .


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*

Der Fänger von dem schönen Weserwalli ist voll der Vogel!!! Der Fisch würde zum wiegen in 3Stk geschnitten!!#q Zum Kotzen sowas. Hauptsache man kommt in die Zeitung!! Voll der Vogel!!!


----------



## KitCat (30. August 2011)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*

Hallo,
kann mir wer sagen wies an den ersten Weser Kilometern nach Hann Münden mit Wallern aussieht?


----------



## weserwaller (30. August 2011)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*



KitCat schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir wer sagen wies an den ersten Weser Kilometern nach Hann Münden mit Wallern aussieht?




Ab Hameln geht es los


----------



## KitCat (30. August 2011)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*

Ok, das ist schon ziemlich weit für mich aber damit habe ich gerechnet bzw. ich habs befürchtet. ;-)
Naja werd trotzdem mal einige Nächte auf den ersten Weser Kilometern ne Rute nebenbei auf Waller auslegen.


----------



## speedcore84 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*

Moin
Ich mache im September bei Nordenham, Brake die Ecke Urlaub und überlege meine Wallersachen mitzunehmen.Oder lohnt es nicht? 
Dank und Gruß


----------



## bajcetinko (11. März 2012)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*



speedcore84 schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich mache im September bei Nordenham, Brake die Ecke Urlaub und überlege meine Wallersachen mitzunehmen.Oder lohnt es nicht?
> Dank und Gruß


eigentlich nicht aber du weiss never say never!


----------



## Dastany (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wels Verbreitung in der Weser*

Es wäre schön zu erfahren an welchen stellen ungefähr beim inscheder Wehr die Waller gefangen wurden waren ja schon ein paar mehr mittlerweile


----------

